# Stopping The Flow



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

The government's not capable of solving problems, only creating them. There's nothing they can do except pass new regulations that will further restrict freedom. The Army Corps of Engineers isn't equipped to do anything about an oil gusher 5,000 feet under water. The US doesn't even have a submersible that can carry a person that deep.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

What's the government going to do. This is not a political issue. I would be willing to bet that BP wants this thing stopped more than the Gov. does. Stop listening to the media twisting this into the political argument that it isn't. The picture of the dead Pelican is sad but its just a weapon to get you to buy into this media BS. You can't make billions in profits with all the oil spewing into the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

:deadhorse


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

I hugged a tree today and told it that the government is on top of things and gettn' it done:wink:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I live here on the Gulf Coast...on Mobile Bay. It is a problem with the oil spill and I'm concerned about it a lot.
But, to me this is a good example why we should be drilling in shallow water [closer to the coast-line]. In a mile deep of water it is a lot harder to deal with something like an oil well blowing than it is in shallow water or on land. If this had happened on land or shallow water it would have been stopped in a matter of hours. Some states dont want any drilling right off their coast and I can see that to a degree........but, if we want to free ourselves from foreign oil [which I'm all for], we cant have it all. California for example stopped drilling off their coast in 1969. They're the first to complain about fuel prices.....do we not want any drilling close to us or do we want to depend on our own oil supply as a nation??? I believe that America should not be dependent on any country for anything, but I'm not saying I'm against *fair trade*.....not so-called _free trade_. Yes, I'm a member of the Constitution Party, because I belive we need to get rid of the same ole same ole of our 2 major parties. We're being sold out ...in my opinion by most of our politicians.
If believing in what our founders set forth makes me an extremist, well, that's ok because that puts me in good compmany. Yes, drilling on land or shallow water is much better for our environment that what we're dealing with now. But, I do know the goverment doesn't have the answer, because they only make matters worse when they get involved in areas they were never intended to be engaged. We as a nation need to decide now....if we want the responsibility of the freedom our founders set forth.
I think we will get through this with God's help and I dont intend to make light of the oil spill at all.


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

*Just a little FYI*

There was a guy on the radio today here in PA where I am working.... he stated that his company showed up first after the accident with 3 miles of containment nets... his company was not allowed to put them out to help contain the oil because the system they had was not in spec ... they were not the correct color... so because they were not the right color three miles of containment nets were sent back...... what is the deal?


----------

